# Congrats to Gerald



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Even though Gerald making the team is more than likely the reason why Smoove got snubbed fort he All-Star team, I can't be mad with the selection. Crash has been fantastic this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Absolutely deserved it.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats to Gerald. This guy was the main reason I have stuck with the Bobcats for so long. Glad all his hard work has finally paid off.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great work this season by Gerald, more than deserves it, and I hope he gets to play some significant minutes, because he's one of the guys who can make fun plays in the laid-back atmosphere of the all-star game.


----------

